
Ask HN: What tech blogs, podcasts do you follow outside of HN? - whitenoice
I listen to the Changelog, programming throwdown podcasts when I&#x27;m driving and try to read one cs related research paper a month. Would like to know what blogs&#x2F;podcasts&#x2F;websites&#x2F;magazines do you follow?
======
boothead
I'm really getting a lot out of Tim Ferriss' podcast
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/)
lately. Especially the episodes with Kelly Starrett, Josh Waitzkin, Sam
Harris, Peter Attia, Pavel Tsatsouline and Whitney Cummings.

I think at a certain point you start to recognize that more tech isn't helping
as much as it was (diminishing returns perhaps) and that a more holistic
approach to improving is necessary.

~~~
it_learnses
Can you list a few examples of things you have learned or been enlightened
about?

~~~
tonystubblebine
+1 for this! Here were some of the concepts from Tim's interviews that I still
think about:

1\. Meditation comes up in a lot of the podcasts as a performance practice (as
opposed to spiritual practice). It's good to hear that reinforced by a lot of
successful people.

2\. I use a technique from the Josh Waitzkin episode about priming your brain
with hard problems to work on while you sleep. You finish your work day with
your most intractable problem. That primes your subconscious to think about it
overnight (assuming your evening isn't very taxing). Then I journal in the
morning to see if I've had any insights. I often find the intractable part was
emotional and whatever happens in my brain while I sleep helps me figure that
part out.

3\. I like the Pavel episode (the Russian strength coach) for reminding me
that a lot of strength training is neurological and that not every workout
needs to be done to exhaustion. His Russian athletes had a thing they called
Grease the Groove, which was essentially to do lots of short sets spread
throughout the day. That basically saved my strength work because weights are
the part I'm most likely to skip at the gym for time.

4\. There's a segment in the Tony Robbins episode where he denies being a
motivational speaker. Essentially he thinks he's a strategist that also
happens to care about sequencing and packaging his strategy advice in a way
that people can hear it. I think that concept comes up all the time at work:
it's not enough to be right, people also need to hear you.

~~~
it_learnses
Thank you :)

------
arnoldschw
Blogs/websites in no particular order:

* [http://blog.codinghorror.com/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/) (Jeff Atwood)

* [http://www.catonmat.net/](http://www.catonmat.net/) (Pete Krumins)

* [http://blog.fogus.me/](http://blog.fogus.me/) (Mike Fogus)

* [http://research.swtch.com/](http://research.swtch.com/) (Russ Cox)

* [http://effbot.org/](http://effbot.org/) (Fred Lundh)

* [http://adam.herokuapp.com/](http://adam.herokuapp.com/) (Adam Wiggins)

Podcasts in no particular order:

* [http://www.dotnetrocks.com/](http://www.dotnetrocks.com/) (NET Rocks)

* [http://herdingcode.com/](http://herdingcode.com/) (NET focused podcast with Scott Allen, Kevin Dente, Scoot Koon and Jon Galloway)

* [http://www.coreint.org/](http://www.coreint.org/) (A podcast about indie software development)

* [http://www.talkpythontome.com/](http://www.talkpythontome.com/) (Python podcast)

* [http://www.binpress.com/blog/category/podcast/](http://www.binpress.com/blog/category/podcast/) (Binpress podcast about digital products)

Magazines in no particular order:

* [http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/) (HN in PDF)

* [http://www.codemag.com/magazine](http://www.codemag.com/magazine) (Tech/coding news)

* [http://www.drdobbs.com/](http://www.drdobbs.com/) (Dr. Dobbs)

and many more.

~~~
LVB
re: Dr. Dobbs: [http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/farewell-
dr-d...](http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/farewell-dr-
dobbs/240169421)

~~~
guiambros
Yups, RIP.

Too bad; I grew up reading Dr. Dobbs, in late 80's, and have so many fond
memories. I had to travel 1h by bus to a nearby city every month to (try to)
buy it. Only two newsstands in the entire state used to carry it. This was
south of Brazil, so an international subscription was completely out of reach
for my teenager penny-pinching standards

------
stared
Frequently:

[http://www.economist.com/](http://www.economist.com/) \- my second best feed
(after HN)

Occasionally:

[http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/) \- HN for data science

[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/)
\- Mathematics, Theoretical Physics

[https://terrytao.wordpress.com/](https://terrytao.wordpress.com/) \-
Mathematics

[http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/) \- Less Wrong-kind
stuff (the guy writes frequent and well, but somehow too verbosely)

[http://visualizing.org/](http://visualizing.org/) \- data visualizations

A bit of G+ (mainly, if not only, for a few guys in mathematics and physics).

~~~
mirzmaster
Would you mind sharing some of your G+ follows? Brian Koberlein
([https://plus.google.com/+BrianKoberlein](https://plus.google.com/+BrianKoberlein))
is definitely one of my favourites.

~~~
stared
John Baez
([https://plus.google.com/117663015413546257905/posts](https://plus.google.com/117663015413546257905/posts))
(especially), Artem Kaznatcheev
([https://plus.google.com/101780559173703781847/posts](https://plus.google.com/101780559173703781847/posts)),
Timothy Govers
([https://plus.google.com/+TimothyGowers0/posts](https://plus.google.com/+TimothyGowers0/posts)),
Michael Nielsen
([https://plus.google.com/+MichaelNielsen/posts](https://plus.google.com/+MichaelNielsen/posts))
among others (but it's not a well-curated list; and I tend to use G+ less and
less often, for too much noise).

------
anant90
Highly recommend the a16z podcast:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/a16z/id842818711](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/a16z/id842818711)

Episodes are usually small bites (~20-30 mins) of discussion/interviews on one
of the upcoming technologies/trends by a couple of Andreessen Horowitz
partners and an invited guest. Content is usually pretty insightful and they
are really good at doing a thorough analysis of the current status of the tech
industry.

~~~
jxm262
Oh wow really cool! Been getting more into bitcoin this year, this will help
give me a bit of insight and stay current with the latest discussions.

Thanks!

------
mandeepj
I listen to dotnetrocks.com podcasts during my commute to work and while
taking a walk. Love it so far. Learned so much new stuff.

edit - I also follow asp.net\community, techcrunch, robert scoble's updates,
the hacker news, fb engineering, scott hanselman, guy kawasaki and few more
tech resources via my fb news feed. I also watch few videos from time to time
at youtube.com. MSDN blogs, Channel 9, mvc conf, dotnet conf are also in my
reference list.

My problem here - I come across so much great content everyday but it is very
hard to digest everything or keep everything somewhere conveniently to refer
later. Currently, I email content links to myself. I tried pocket and other
similar services but they do not have good features to retrieve or refer
content later on. And, this is the reason I started work on this site -
www.LinkSto.re few years ago. It provides you summary of articles that you
saved, clutter\ad free reading. User profile to show you what they have saved.

Features coming soon - great search capabilities by tags, date or content.
Calendar to locate stored articles or schedule reading for yourself or with
your friends. Article recommendations.

I am really sorry for this shameless plug.

~~~
sdenton4
My main podcasts are:

* Talking Machines ([http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/](http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/)), which is a relatively 'heavy' podcast about machine learning, great for when I've managed to make coffee before getting on the Bart.

* Partially Derivative ([http://www.partiallyderivative.com/](http://www.partiallyderivative.com/)), the podcast about data science and beer. Perfect for the days when I haven't managed to make coffee before getting on the Bart.

------
swah
[http://atp.fm](http://atp.fm), but I rarely finish one episode these days...
I wish I could listen to fun smart folks talking about computers other than
Apple. Also, I'd love to hear people that weren't so overtly progressive.

Most stuff I find is too serious and I rather hear podcasts to entertain
myself instead of trying to learn more stuff while driving.

~~~
santaclaus
> Also, I'd love to hear people that weren't so overtly progressive.

Uhhhh, what? The only remotely political topic they touch on is women in
technology. Casey Liss went to bloody Virginia Tech, hardly Reed College level
progressivism.

~~~
rbritton
Maybe gp is including blog posts as well? Marco Arment ventures into other
political topics to some degree. I don't think I've ever heard John Siracusa
or Casey Liss hit on anything significantly political other than women in
tech.

------
dynamicdispatch
1)Highscalability [http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com)

2)BraveNewGeek - [http://bravenewgeek.com](http://bravenewgeek.com)

3)Antirez(redis) - [http://antirez.com/latest/0](http://antirez.com/latest/0)

4)Aphyr - [https://aphyr.com](https://aphyr.com)

5)GitHub's Engineering Blog - both old and new

[https://github.com/blog/category/engineering](https://github.com/blog/category/engineering)

[http://githubengineering.com](http://githubengineering.com)

6)Facebook Engineering
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/](https://code.facebook.com/posts/)

7)Twitter Engineering
[https://blog.twitter.com/engineering](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering)

8)Code as Craft - Etsy's Engineering Blog
[https://codeascraft.com](https://codeascraft.com)

and loads more... will update tomorrow.

------
aethertron
Podcasts:

* [http://show.terrifyingrobotdog.com](http://show.terrifyingrobotdog.com) \- new and near-future tech and its impact

* [http://www.unfinished.bz](http://www.unfinished.bz) \- web design, business, funny stuff

* [http://devchat.tv/js-jabber](http://devchat.tv/js-jabber) \- JavaScript

* [https://boagworld.com/show](https://boagworld.com/show) \- web development and business

* [http://www.relay.fm/rocket](http://www.relay.fm/rocket) \- general tech

* [http://spong.com/podcasts/tsf/](http://spong.com/podcasts/tsf/) \- videogame development

Sites and blogs:

* [http://culture.vg/](http://culture.vg/) \- videogame criticism

* [http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/) \- advanced JS

* [http://scripting.com/](http://scripting.com/) \- web, news,

* [https://www.baldurbjarnason.com/](https://www.baldurbjarnason.com/) web, writing

Here are some of my favourites that I haven't seen mentioned (so maybe lesser
known).

------
fencepost
Shop Talk Show [http://shoptalkshow.com/](http://shoptalkshow.com/)

Codepen Radio [http://blog.codepen.io/radio/](http://blog.codepen.io/radio/)

Software Engineering Radio is in my podcast software but I don't find myself
listening to it much.

I have a variety of others more oriented to productivity and freelancing, but
they're less technical. I do highly recommend the Home Work podcast by Aaron
Mahnke and Dave Caolo - one of the few I have set to auto download.

------
dcraw
Plugging my own relatively new podcast, Theory and Craft
([http://www.theoryandcraft.fm](http://www.theoryandcraft.fm))

Each episode we take a paper or topic from the research world and discuss how
it applies to us as practicing software engineers.

Somewhat inspired by Adrian Colyer's Morning Paper
([http://blog.acolyer.org/](http://blog.acolyer.org/)).

I'm also a big fan of:

* [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/) \- hour-long interviews with solid guests

* [http://giantrobots.fm/](http://giantrobots.fm/) \- pretty wide array of topics (tech, design, business) covered by a Boston-based rails dev shop

* [http://nodeup.com/](http://nodeup.com/) \- Only NodeJS, well-produced, infrequent

~~~
daheza
In your opinion if I were to start listening to nodeup should I start from the
beginning. Node changes all the time and I feel like if I start on episode 1 I
could be potentially learning outdated tech. If so what episode do you
recommend starting on?

------
codezero
I really enjoy Reply All, it's not technical, but is more about Internet
culture.

[http://gimletmedia.com/show/reply-all/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/reply-
all/)

~~~
yitchelle
Their podcast during the initial phases of building up the company is also
worth listening to.

[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

The on-the-fly pseudo-pitch that Chris Sacca did in the 1st episode is a gem.

~~~
codezero
Awesome, thanks for sharing this! I only just found Reply All, so I'm still
working my way through :)

~~~
davewongillies
Before PJ Vogt and Alex Goldman did Reply All, they did TL;DR. It was pretty
much the same thing but over on WNYC. There's plenty of great episodes worth
going back to:
[http://www.onthemedia.org/tags/tldr_podcast/](http://www.onthemedia.org/tags/tldr_podcast/)

------
nullspace
A couple of fun linux / open source podcasts.

1\. Linux Action Show ([http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/tag/linux-action-
show/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/tag/linux-action-show/))

2\. Bad Voltage ([http://badvoltage.org/](http://badvoltage.org/))

~~~
misframer
Two more excellent Jupiter Broadcasting shows:

3\. TechSNAP
([http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/techsnap/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/techsnap/))

4\. BSD Now
([http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/bsdnow/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/bsdnow/))

------
loevborg
I'll recommend Software Engineering Radio ([http://www.se-
radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)). The interviewers are a bit uneven, but
the topics and interviewees mostly interesting. A vast backlog, too!

Other than that, my main source of information is youtube videos coverted to
mp3 using `youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format=mp3`. Possibly your
podcast player can treat regular mp3s as podcast episodes (the wonderful
PocketCasts on Android supports this:
[http://www.shiftyjelly.com/support/pocketcasts#115](http://www.shiftyjelly.com/support/pocketcasts#115))

~~~
jdwithit
SE Radio is definitely a great podcast. I'm not even a professional developer
(Linux sysadmin) and I find at least 1 episode in 3 fascinating. They do a
good job of keeping the topics diverse.

I agree that sometimes the interviewers (or the recording quality itself) can
be a little weak and difficult to understand, especially on older episodes.
That seems to be pretty common among podcasts, actually. I dislike and/or
disagree with the host, and the production quality sucks, but they get such
outstanding guests that it doesn't matter. I used to listen to a lot of
podcasts on homebrewing beer, and that was definitely the case in that world.

------
adnzzzzZ
Just found [http://fullstackradio.com/](http://fullstackradio.com/) yesterday
and I've been listening to most of them. They're pretty great. They talk about
their subjects in a mostly language/framework agnostic way so it's really
useful. I don't know why but it's hard to find podcasts that don't assume
you're a web developer by default.

------
scrollaway
The good tech picks are already posted, so I'd like to share a bit of a
broader scoped list:

\- Adrian Kennard's (revk - CEO of Andrews & Arnolds UK ISP) blog:
[http://www.revk.uk/](http://www.revk.uk/)

\- GOV.uk's digital services blog [UX, Design, Govt]:
[https://gds.blog.gov.uk/](https://gds.blog.gov.uk/)

\- Canonical design blog [UX & Design]:
[http://design.canonical.com/](http://design.canonical.com/)

\- CGPGrey, excellent youtuber and podcaster [misc.
history/politics/sciences]: [http://www.cgpgrey.com/](http://www.cgpgrey.com/)

\- Martin Graesslin's blog on KWin/KDE [programming]: [http://blog.martin-
graesslin.com/blog/](http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/)

\- Alexander Brazie's (Blizzard/WoW, League of Legends) blog [game design]:
[http://xelnath.com/](http://xelnath.com/)

\- Eric McClure's random ramblings [programming, misc personal] -
[http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/](http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/)

\- EFF Deeplinks [tech politics/activism] -
[https://www.eff.org/rss/updates.xml](https://www.eff.org/rss/updates.xml)

Also on gaming opinions, history and news: Totalbiscuit (soundcloud + youtube)
and SuperBunnyhop (interesting pieces on game design incl.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bunnyhopshow/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/bunnyhopshow/videos))

~~~
dharma1
Great to hear someone reads our blog!

------
kasbah
My podcast subscriptions:

General interest, science, philosophy, design and architecture:

* Radiolab: [http://radiolab.org](http://radiolab.org)

* 99 Percent Invisible: [http://99percentinvisible.org](http://99percentinvisible.org)

Embedded systems/electronics:

* Sparkgap, focused on a specific technical topic each episode, sometimes with guests. [http://thesparkgap.net](http://thesparkgap.net)

* Embedded.fm, focusued on technical and non-technical topics surrounding embedded systems software development but also often links with art and education, often with guests. [http://embedded.fm](http://embedded.fm)

* AmpHour: Dave Jones and Chris Gammel ranting about whatever they feel like fairly often with guests. [http://theamphour.com](http://theamphour.com)

------
phantarch
Cortex [1] is a case study of the workflow of CGP Grey, who makes really great
YouTube videos that the HN community would probably enjoy. It's slated for 10
episodes, and currently episode 5 has just been released.

I also really like Hello Internet [2], which is done by a couple of guys who
make YouTube videos for a living. Usually not super tech-oriented, but they
almost always have interesting discussions. It's a fun podcast.

[1] [https://www.relay.fm/cortex](https://www.relay.fm/cortex)

[2] [http://www.hellointernet.fm/](http://www.hellointernet.fm/)

------
duckspeaker
You can also find a list of engineering blogs here:
[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

~~~
whitenoice
woah that list is huge!

------
jekbao
1\. Website: HN

2\. Website: Echojs for my JavaScript interest

3\. Website: Subreddit Programming for my general interest in programming

4\. Magazine: Harvard Business Review for understanding business needs.
Reading business case studies help to align my tech skills with business
needs. I find this combination particularly essential.

5\. Magazine: MIT Technology Review for tech related research

6\. Podcast: Nodeup for my nodejs interest

7\. Website: Producthunt for uncovering products that I dont know.

Lastly something which you didn't ask. But I want to share is books and video
tutorials. Books and videos recommendation is a whole new topic.

~~~
Hascheme
> 5\. Magazine: MIT Technology Review for tech related research

Thanks. It looks very interesting.

------
pjc50
Occasionally Raymond Chen's Old New Thing:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/)

I would follow EEVblog if it were a proper text blog, but I don't have time
for video or audio blogs.

------
ingve
CppCast [0] is a pretty good C++-focused podcast. Starts with a summary of
recent C++ news (and related topics), followed by an interview with excellent
guests (usually luminaries from the C++ community).

[0] [http://cppcast.com/](http://cppcast.com/)

~~~
santaclaus
I really want to like that show, and Jason Turner is a really good host, but
Rob Irving always sounds so confused. :(

------
gjkood
[http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com) is an excellent site
to find out about how companies solve their scalability needs.

------
steilpass
You mentioned Changelog. I just wanted to +1 and throw the URL out there:
[https://changelog.com/](https://changelog.com/)

------
panic
Christian Neukirchen's Trivium:
[http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/](http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/) (a
descendant of the original "tumblelog", Anarchaia)

------
sciencesama
Networking news

[https://www.sdxcentral.com](https://www.sdxcentral.com)
[http://www.crn.com/news/networking/](http://www.crn.com/news/networking/)
[http://www.networkcomputing.com/networking.asp](http://www.networkcomputing.com/networking.asp)
[http://packetpushers.net](http://packetpushers.net)
[http://searchsdn.techtarget.com](http://searchsdn.techtarget.com)
[http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com](http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com)
[http://www.theplatform.net/category/connect/](http://www.theplatform.net/category/connect/)
[http://www.cbronline.com/enterprise-it/it-
network](http://www.cbronline.com/enterprise-it/it-network)

~~~
sciencesama
Networking news * [https://www.sdxcentral.com](https://www.sdxcentral.com) *
[http://www.crn.com/news/networking/](http://www.crn.com/news/networking/) *
[http://www.networkcomputing.com/networking.asp](http://www.networkcomputing.com/networking.asp)
* [http://packetpushers.net](http://packetpushers.net) *
[http://searchsdn.techtarget.com](http://searchsdn.techtarget.com) *
[http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com](http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com)
*
[http://www.theplatform.net/category/connect/](http://www.theplatform.net/category/connect/)
* [http://www.cbronline.com/enterprise-it/it-
network](http://www.cbronline.com/enterprise-it/it-network)

------
eccp
I follow all of them via RSS. In English: Hacker News, InfoQ, Planet Clojure,
O'Reilly Radar (and ocasionally listen their podcast in SoundCloud), Ars
Technica, The Server Side. I save some episodes of some podcasts which I find
interesting (eg. The Cognicast) but takes me a long time to catch up.

I also follow some tech blogs in Spanish: Microsiervos, Fayerwayer, Manzana
Mecanica, Hipertextual, Genciencia.

------
del82
The Omega Tau Podcast is great:
[http://omegataupodcast.net/](http://omegataupodcast.net/)

~~~
jnsaff2
+1, very detailed discussion about topics like space, aeronautics, railroads,
economics, race cars, biomedicine, genetics etc.

It really goes into detail, background and most importantly asks the questions
that I, as a geek, would want to know.

------
sadadar
Here are a variety of weekly newsletters I haven't seen mentioned.

Devopsweekly [http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/) is a
good summary of major goings on.

Javascriptweekly [http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)
is the same.

------
alexdowad
Programming in the 21st Century:
[http://prog21.dadgum.com](http://prog21.dadgum.com)

He doesn't post often, but when he does, the articles are almost always good.

------
technimad
The best podcast in the universe:
[http://noagendashow.com](http://noagendashow.com) twice a week media
assasinations, listener supported.

~~~
f1nch3r
ITM, slave!

------
baby
I have a crypto list here: [http://cryptologie.net/article/227/keep-in-touch-
with-crypto...](http://cryptologie.net/article/227/keep-in-touch-with-crypto/)

although the list have grown since then, if you are interested I can update
it.

------
hellbanner
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen](https://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen) &
[http://gdcvault.com](http://gdcvault.com) (security conference, game
developer conference)

------
beemboy
Surprised no one mentioned the new Fragmented podcast which covers android
development. I learnt a ton listening to them.

Then there is the security now podcast by Steve Gibson (and leisure Laporte).

Finally, I've found the Radiolab and Startalk podcasts to always keep me
entertained and feeling smarter.

------
__mp
Stratechery by Ben Thompson:
[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/) and its podcast Exponent:
[http://exponent.fm/](http://exponent.fm/)

------
baristaGeek
ACM TechNews, Slashdot, Wired, Pando, ArsTechnica and some TechCrunch,
Mashable and Pulsosocial (TechCrunch for LatAm).

As for blogs I follow closely Paul Graham's, Sam Altman's, Ben Horowitz's and
Alex Torrenegra's.

I don't follow or listen to any podcasts at all.

------
JoshTriplett
For blogs, I read various Planet aggregators: Planet Debian, Planet GNOME,
Planet Freedesktop, Kernel Planet, and Planet Mozilla.

I also read LWN extensively; subscription highly recommended if you work
anywhere in FOSS, especially if you work near the kernel.

------
joshdotsmith
Talking Code: [http://talkingcode.com](http://talkingcode.com)

I'm a host, but I figured it's okay to post since I spend more time working on
this podcast than I collectively do listening to others.

------
mrks_
Lambda the Ultimate [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org)

------
code_chimp
[http://entreprogrammers.com/](http://entreprogrammers.com/) \- Josh Earl,
John Sonmez, Derick Bailey, and Charles Max Wood discussing the life of an
entrepreneur programmer.

~~~
petercooper
This is currently the only podcast I listen to religiously.

------
onion2k
I read;

[http://www.damninteresting.com/](http://www.damninteresting.com/)

[http://www.theatlantic.com/](http://www.theatlantic.com/)

[http://nautil.us/](http://nautil.us/)

I listen to most of the podcasts from
[http://www.radiotopia.fm/](http://www.radiotopia.fm/)

None of them are directly tech related, but most of them have insights that
are applicable to projects from a human perspective (eg discovering things
about how people react to stuff).

------
chris_wot
I stumbled across Partially Derivative at
[http://www.partiallyderivative.com](http://www.partiallyderivative.com)

They start off their podcasts with a review of some sort of alcoholic
beverage, then progress through discussions about data science. I find the
combination works, I suspect the alcohol helps them express themselves and
often it gets pretty hilarious - but I don't think I've listened to an episode
that hasn't informed me or gave me some sort of insight into data science yet.

Hat tip to the podcast - they're pretty awesome.

------
vlad
If you want daily video reviews + feedback for new Show HN and Product Hunt
projects, I'm launching Rate My App
([http://ratemyapp.com](http://ratemyapp.com), @ratemyapp) later this month.

Watch a preview here: [http://ratemyapp.com/video/6K_HgG_Xmf8/Walkthrough-Two-
new-a...](http://ratemyapp.com/video/6K_HgG_Xmf8/Walkthrough-Two-new-apps-
play-realtime-hyperlapse-videos-to-music)

If you want an audio version, sign up for the newsletter to hear when the
podcast is ready!

------
daurnimator
The main technically publication I really follow is lwn. Also read arstechnica
on occasion, but not as much as I used to.

But I do subscribe to a few key developer's blogs. It really depends on what
you work on though.

------
AndyKelley
[http://jeffandcaseyshow.com](http://jeffandcaseyshow.com)

    
    
        The Jeff and Casey Show is a weekly podcast by software developers Jeff Roberts 
        and Casey Muratori that is, for lack of a better description, almost completely 
        random. Often both meticulous and erroneous, somehow both offensive and 
        compassionate, and always unorthodox, the one thing you can say for certain about 
        The Jeff and Casey show is that there’s nothing else quite like it.

------
DaemonHammer
Sites/blogs: \-
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/) (Scott also
has great podcast, Hanselminutes) \-
[http://blog.codinghorror.com/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/) \-
[http://startit.rs/](http://startit.rs/) (startup and tech news, mostly
focused on Serbia)

------
eibrahim
I just visit hacker news every few hours. If it makes it to the frontpage,
then it is worth reading (if it interests me of course).

I tried subscribing to blogs and newsletter and I never read them - I just end
up with another inbox that I can't empty.

Also [http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/) is
awesome - I get a weekly email with the "best of HN" in case I missed them...

------
untothebreach
I've been enjoying Developer Tea[1] quite a bit lately. If you are into Rust
(or are curious about Rust), the first episode of Rusty Radio[2] was released
recently.

1: [https://developertea.com/](https://developertea.com/) 2:
[http://rustyrad.io/podcast/1/](http://rustyrad.io/podcast/1/)

------
ComNik
Every other week: [http://blog.acolyer.org/](http://blog.acolyer.org/) ("The
Morning Paper")

Also, the "Weekend Reading" Mailing List
([https://tinyletter.com/assaf](https://tinyletter.com/assaf)) Interesting
bits, lots of funny stuff, ideal for, well, weekend reading.

------
sgt
Arguably the best stories from each of the other sites suggested here are
posted on HN, so theoretically one only needs to follow HN.

------
doozler
I'm currently working on
[http://engineeringblogs.co](http://engineeringblogs.co) \- its a list of
engineering blogs from tech and startup companies such as Facebook, Twitter,
AirBnB etc. It currently needs more work and that will be happening soon!

EDIT: If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them.

------
on_and_off
For Android engineering :

-you must listen to Android Devs Backstage : [http://androidbackstage.blogspot.fr/](http://androidbackstage.blogspot.fr/) It is animated by key members of the Android team at Google, so they offer really good insights on the platform and its internals. Even if you are a senior android engineer, you are going to learn new things. Sadly, that's the only android podcast I can really recommend (if you know any good alternatives, feel free to let me know).

\- many engineering blogs : etsy, instagram, square, facebook, ..

-it is a good idea to follow googlers and experienced devs on G+.

-for consumer oriented blogs : [http://www.computerworld.com/blog/android-power](http://www.computerworld.com/blog/android-power) JR Raphael makes awesome reviews where he spent weeks with a device in order to really know it.

------
explodingtardis
I have learned a ton about managing relationships and being a better person
from The Art of Charm ([http://theartofcharm.com/podcast-
episodes/](http://theartofcharm.com/podcast-episodes/)). The Art of Charm is
the only podcast I listen to religiously these days.

------
dsacco
I visit /r/netsec a lot. It's a subreddit devoted entirely to information
security; the discourse there is pretty high caliber for an open internet
forum. Fairly strong signal to noise ratio.

That's not a podcast or blog, but it is a website and it is extremely good for
keeping up to date on software security news.

------
kriro
FLOSS weekly: [http://feeds.twit.tv/floss.xml](http://feeds.twit.tv/floss.xml)

A variety of FLOSS projects, usually entertaining and quite often I learn
about projects I've never heard of before. Randal Schwartz et al. are pretty
good at extracting interesting information.

------
dbish
A few fun podcasts I listen to on my walk to work: Virtual Reality: Rev VR,
Python: Talk Python To Me

------
ZenoArrow
If you're looking for something a bit different from the usual tech fare, I'd
recommend Aeon, it's a magazine-style site, I like it quite a bit:
[http://aeon.co/magazine/](http://aeon.co/magazine/)

------
lewisjoe
Most of the good ones are already listed.
[http://joelonsoftware.com](http://joelonsoftware.com) is the one I miss here.

He had stopped writing but, the contents there never fail to leave me with an
enhanced perspective of things even today.

------
dharma1
Image sensors world - [http://image-sensors-
world.blogspot.co.uk](http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.co.uk)

Sometimes economics at [http://zerohedge.com](http://zerohedge.com)

------
mcnnowak
How has no one mentioned the Joe Rogan Experience yet? Edit: ... because it
isn't a tech podcast. It's too early to read carefully. But seriously
sometimes he has scientists and stuff on. The Aubrey de Grey one is pretty
good.

------
codeinvain
my podcast list (except specific tech podcasts)

entrepreneurs interviews [http://mixergy.com](http://mixergy.com)

light financials -
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/)

freakonomics [http://freakonomics.com/radio/freakonomics-radio-podcast-
arc...](http://freakonomics.com/radio/freakonomics-radio-podcast-archive/)

personal development - [http://theartofcharm.com/](http://theartofcharm.com/)

------
rokhayakebe
I recently started to read TechInAsia
([http://techinasia.com](http://techinasia.com)), it feels almost refreshing
and appears to give a different perspective.

------
crusaderwolf
[http://www.grepslash.com/](http://www.grepslash.com/) , they curate tech
content. There is an option for web artisans to share their works too.

------
buvi
[http://martinfowler.com/](http://martinfowler.com/)

[http://www.yegor256.com/](http://www.yegor256.com/)

~~~
noir_lord
Big fan of yegor256, don't always agree with him on everything but he writes
clearly and his stuff is well thought out.

------
shiplet
Not specifically tech-related, but as far as general knowledge goes, the BBC's
"In Our Time" with Melvyn Bragg is about as robust as they come.

------
cblock811
SlicedHam.com aggregates a lot of company and individual tech blogs. Worth a
look if you are generally browsing for tech related news.

------
teekert
Podcasts: Twit, the Linux Action Show and (non-tech) No Agenda. Blogs: The
Dutch Tweakers.net and Slashdot from time to time.

------
rendambathu
Netflix Tech Blog[1]

[1] [http://techblog.netflix.com/](http://techblog.netflix.com/)

------
programmernews3
I highly recommend the FaiF oggcast ([http://faif.us](http://faif.us)).

------
sanxiyn
I follow Lobsters: [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

------
gregimba
Tropical MBA podcast [http://tropicalmba.com](http://tropicalmba.com)

------
warble
A lot of good stuff here, for podcasts, I have to add Dan Carlin's 'Common
Sense' and especially his fantastic history podcast 'Hardcore History'.
[http://www.dancarlin.com/](http://www.dancarlin.com/)

------
harigov
Would you guys be interested in an open magazine that curates content from
several blogs to give you a general overview of hardware/software technology
industry? Anyone interested in collaborating on that?

~~~
escap
isn't that HN ?

------
vittore
I've subscribed to number of things on getprismatic.com and I love it.

------
lsaferite
I really enjoy "programming in the twenty-first century"
[http://prog21.dadgum.com/](http://prog21.dadgum.com/)

------
kayman
[https://www.themuse.com/](https://www.themuse.com/)

Some basic common sense stuff, but as a tech person its good to be reminded.

~~~
techaddict009
Any direct link there? I find it as simple job portal.

------
MaurizioPz
Since it wasn't mentioned by anyone I'll add that I find www.codingblocks.net
a quite good podcast about programming (mainly .NET)

------
juanuys
Podcasts (tech ones omitted):

* Tim Ferriss Show

* Seth Godin's Startup School (limited series)

* TED Radio Hour

* BBC World Service - Elements

(in fact, there are a bunch of stuff by BBC and NPR you can't go wrong with)

------
crasp
Less tech, more astronomy:

[http://www.astronomycast.com/](http://www.astronomycast.com/)

------
nyar
Neowin and Ghacks are cool

------
yuripinto
My blog and podcast feeds go around these few main interests of mine:
software, art, design, music and Apple.

Podcasts:

Varieties, science, design.

* This American Life. [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/)

* Radiolab. [http://www.radiolab.org/series/podcasts/](http://www.radiolab.org/series/podcasts/)

* Planet Money. [http://www.npr.org/planetmoney](http://www.npr.org/planetmoney)

* Stuff You Should Know. [http://www.howstuffworks.com/](http://www.howstuffworks.com/)

* The Infinite Monkey Cage. [http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00snr0w](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00snr0w)

* The Weekly Briefly (Shawn Blanc). [http://feedpress.me/weeklybriefly](http://feedpress.me/weeklybriefly)

* Actuality (from Quartz). [http://www.marketplace.org/topics/world/actuality-marketplac...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/world/actuality-marketplace-and-quartz)

* Anticast (for Portuguese speakers out there - the best Brazilian podcast I know). [http://www.brainstorm9.com.br/anticast/](http://www.brainstorm9.com.br/anticast/)

* 99% Invisible. [http://99percentinvisible.prx.org/](http://99percentinvisible.prx.org/)

Technology, programming, Apple, etc.

* Debug. [http://www.imore.com/debug/](http://www.imore.com/debug/)

* Mac Power Users. [http://www.relay.fm/mpu](http://www.relay.fm/mpu)

* Accidental Tech Podcast. [http://atp.fm/](http://atp.fm/)

* Overtired. [http://www.esn.fm/overtired/](http://www.esn.fm/overtired/)

* The Vergecast. [http://www.theverge.com/verge/verge_archives/show?mode=Entry...](http://www.theverge.com/verge/verge_archives/show?mode=EntryGroup&slug=the-vergecast)

* What's Tech (also from The Verge, fun show). [http://www.theverge.com/whatstech](http://www.theverge.com/whatstech)

* Pragmatic. [http://techdistortion.com/podcasts/pragmatic](http://techdistortion.com/podcasts/pragmatic)

* Iterate. [http://www.imore.com/iterate](http://www.imore.com/iterate)

* The Changelog. [http://5by5.tv/changelog](http://5by5.tv/changelog)

* Build Podcast (each post is actually a screencast about some technology). [http://build-podcast.com/](http://build-podcast.com/)

* The Talk Show With John Gruber. [http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow](http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow)

* Inquisitive. [http://www.relay.fm/inquisitive](http://www.relay.fm/inquisitive)

* MacCast. [http://www.maccast.com/](http://www.maccast.com/)

* Exponent (from Ben Thompson). [http://exponent.fm/](http://exponent.fm/)

Music and recording:

* Lauren Laverne (music and interviews from BBC Radio 6). [http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02nrv0l](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02nrv0l)

* The Talkhouse Music. [http://thetalkhouse.com/music](http://thetalkhouse.com/music)

* Home Studio Corner. [http://www.homestudiocorner.com/](http://www.homestudiocorner.com/)

* Simply Recording Podcast. [http://simplyrecordingpodcast.com/](http://simplyrecordingpodcast.com/)

Blogs and news sites:

* The Verge. [http://www.theverge.com/](http://www.theverge.com/)

* Web Designer News. [http://www.webdesignernews.com/](http://www.webdesignernews.com/)

* Stratechery. [https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com)

* Matt Gemmel (one of my favorite writers on the web). [http://mattgemmell.com/](http://mattgemmell.com/)

* BrettTerpstra.com. [http://brettterpstra.com/](http://brettterpstra.com/)

* Coding Horror. [http://blog.codinghorror.com](http://blog.codinghorror.com)

* Daring Fireball. [http://daringfireball.net](http://daringfireball.net)

* Guy English. [http://kickingbear.com/blog/](http://kickingbear.com/blog/)

* Ignore the code. [http://ignorethecode.net/blog/](http://ignorethecode.net/blog/)

* Patrick Rhone. [http://patrickrhone.com/](http://patrickrhone.com/)

* Shawn Blanc. [http://shawnblanc.net/](http://shawnblanc.net/)

* The Brooks Review. [https://brooksreview.net/](https://brooksreview.net/)

* Tools & Toys. [http://toolsandtoys.net/](http://toolsandtoys.net/)

* George Monbiot (my favorite writer on politics & the environment). [http://www.monbiot.com/](http://www.monbiot.com/)

(I had to post again to get line breaks. Sorry, this is my first time
commenting on HN).

------
mlafeldt
I recently wrote a blog post on my favorite podcasts:

[http://mlafeldt.github.io/blog/podcasts-2015-edition/](http://mlafeldt.github.io/blog/podcasts-2015-edition/)

Here is the list:

* Beats, Rye & Types ([http://beatsryetypes.com/](http://beatsryetypes.com/)) -- An entertaining podcast about music, food, and programming. I love listening to Michael Bernstein and Aaron Quint, especially when they're talking about Computology and Hip-Hop. A rather interesting mix. Also noteworthy: the only show in the list without a sponsor.

* Home Work ([http://5by5.tv/homework](http://5by5.tv/homework)) -- A weekly podcast for people who work from home. I'm currently able to telecommute once a week (which is great, by the way). But even if you're not in the position to work from home, this podcast offers many useful tips on productivity, work spaces, tools, and more.

* The Writer Files ([http://rainmaker.fm/series/writer/](http://rainmaker.fm/series/writer/)) -- An in-depth look at the "habits, habitats, and brains of a wide spectrum of renowned writers to learn their secrets of productivity and creativity". I care a lot about writing. It's no surprise that I'm interested in the work habits of people who write for a living.

* The Binpress Podcast ([http://www.binpress.com/blog/category/podcast/](http://www.binpress.com/blog/category/podcast/)) -- A series of interviews with creators and founders on how they built a business around their digital products. I've always been fascinated by the idea of monetizing (open source) software and creating a sustainable alternative to working for someone else.

* The Changelog ([https://changelog.com/podcast/](https://changelog.com/podcast/)) -- A podcast dedicated to "the intersection of software development and open source" covering a wide variety of topics. I tend to skip most of the episodes on web development, but I listen carefully to anything about Go, Rust, CoreOS, etc. Bonus: The Changelog Weekly newsletter is excellent too.

* Invisible Office Hours ([http://invisibleofficehours.com/](http://invisibleofficehours.com/)) -- Hosted by the smart and funny Jason Zook and Paul Jarvis, this podcast includes topics like side projects, launching products, and writing books. I've read all books by Jason and Paul. I also enjoy their weekly newsletters. As I'm writing this, I'm already excited about the third season of their show.

------
openthedamper
cognicast, techdirt, blog.fogus.me

------
bevacqua
ponyfoo.com

2ality.com

csswizardry.com

nczonline.net

substack.net

perfectionkills.com

webreflection.blogspot.com

------
Frozenlock
My favorite podcast for my daily walk is 'Security Now'

[https://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm](https://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm)

It touches everything and keeps me up to date on important security
vulnerabilities. (Otherwise I would probably disappear in my coding cavern for
months and not know what is happening on the surface...)

~~~
ianstallings
A related one on security, ATT's Threattraq:
[http://techchannel.att.com/showpage.cfm?threattraq](http://techchannel.att.com/showpage.cfm?threattraq)

They tend to have some really good guests.

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.kuro5hin.org/section/Diary](http://www.kuro5hin.org/section/Diary)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
The K5 diaries are still going back and forth, that's interesting.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Kuro5hin's alexa rank is about 300,000 also many stories have significant
pagerank. One can see from google trends that k5 is a popular site to read,
but the five dollar one-time troll suppression fee discourages new members.

~~~
chris_wot
I'd consider this a positive, not a negative.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
That fee was established to keep a lid on Jason Pawloski, no one else.

Unfortunately, five dollars is far beyond the means of much of the earth's
population.

